
I'm good at coding. What else do I need to start a successful business? - csallen
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/i-am-good-at-coding-what-other-skills-do-i-need-to-start-a-successful-business-4ee6f25218
======
dangoljames
Nobody goes into business for fun. Enjoy what you do, but remember that
turning a profit is the goal. Have strong principles, and never sacrifice
them: but remember that your primary mission in business is to turn a profit.

